# San Diego Dyno Tune



## Inkchief (Aug 28, 2007)

Has Anyone ever heard of these guys? http://www.excelsiormotorsports.com/index.html

I have an appointment for Saturday to get dyno tuned. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks like the Dyno shop here in NorCal., same set-up, small bays and website. Did a great job on the tune, but the kids in the back doing the Mods. will never touch my car again, they sucked. Install of both Mods. were not done right, nothing that I could not fix, but not cool at all. This was my deal, hope yours are better...:cool


----------



## Inkchief (Aug 28, 2007)

With just a couple of bolt on mods I gained 45.1 hp and 37.9 ftlb torque. The guy that owns the place name is Kushan. He does all of the work himself. 

With a Volant intake, and Magnaflow mufflers with an X-pipe. I am getting 315.6 hp and 340.7 ftlb of torque. On another Dyno I got 342.1 hp and 358.1 ftlb torque. 

After the first of the year, I plan on adding FAST intake, cam, heads, throttle body, and headers. Not sure how much of an increase I will get, but Kushan will be doing all the work himself. 

This guy has been doing Vettes for a long time and since the guts are the same, I put my trust in him to do the best job.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Inkchief said:


> With just a couple of bolt on mods I gained 45.1 hp and 37.9 ftlb torque. The guy that owns the place name is Kushan. He does all of the work himself.
> 
> With a Volant intake, and Magnaflow mufflers with an X-pipe. I am getting 315.6 hp and 340.7 ftlb of torque. On another Dyno I got 342.1 hp and 358.1 ftlb torque.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you found a winner, good job...


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Inkchief said:


> With just a couple of bolt on mods I gained 45.1 hp and 37.9 ftlb torque. The guy that owns the place name is Kushan. He does all of the work himself.
> 
> With a Volant intake, and Magnaflow mufflers with an X-pipe. I am getting 315.6 hp and 340.7 ftlb of torque. On another Dyno I got 342.1 hp and 358.1 ftlb torque.
> 
> ...


Where is this guy at? I need someone to do my cam swap.


----------



## Inkchief (Aug 28, 2007)

vandersgoat said:


> Where is this guy at? I need someone to do my cam swap.


Kushan Peykarian
Excelsior Motorsports
5555 Magnatron Boulevard, Suite L
San Diego CA 92111
858-565-8000


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

vandersgoat said:


> Where is this guy at? I need someone to do my cam swap.


You could also try Don Lee Auto Service,9793 Foothill, Cucamonga,Ca., 909-989-1573
He installed my gears, and I know of other people who have had engine work done by him. Does good work.


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks. I'll give him a call.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Any other SD tuners for the GTO? Thanks


----------

